# New from Sweden!



## sayah (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

Wow, my first entry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After a bit of lurking I decided to become a member and finally admit that I'm addicted to MAC. 

I'm 28 years old and live in Sweden. Thankfully near a MAC-counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got addicted to the brand when I was looking for a foundation light enough for me and found NC15. Weeii! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm currently building my collection, just got Going Dutch from the Euristocrats collection.

See you around the forum!


----------



## Janice (Apr 7, 2008)

to Specktra! Glad to have you join the fun.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

welcome to the forums!


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi! I'm in Sweden temporarily...the closest counter to me is Åhléns City in Stockholm. I wish there was a MAC store here!!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome!!!


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm new too. I'm from Norway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Unfortunately the only MAC in Norway is in Oslo... which is a 7 hours drive from where I live. Grrr. Swedes are much luckier! No fair!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kaddy (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## fashionette (Apr 22, 2008)

Välkommen!


----------



## SNOTCROW (Sep 13, 2008)

Hejsan! 
Kul att hitta fler svenskar, trots bristen på MAC... Bor du i Sthlm och kan slinka in på Åhlens? Jag bor i Lund och har därmed relativt nära till MAC i Malmö.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome!


----------

